# SS 03.10.20 - Lloyd #5



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

George Lloyd (1913 - 1998)*

Symphony #5 in B flat major

1. Pastorale
2. Corale
3. Rondo
4. Lamento
5. Finale
---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Another weekend is upon us and another symphony is up for your listening enjoyment. This week we welcome back British composer George Lloyd with his Fifth Symphony. I'm not sure if I've heard this one before or not. I know I listened to a few of Lloyd's but it's been many years. Anyway, I'm looking forward to giving it a fresh spin. I hope everyone else can do the same.

I'll be listening to this one:




George Lloyd/BBC Philharmonic


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

This is the recording I have, so it'll be the one I listen to.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

New one for me this week and i shall try this version via streaming


----------



## Kiki (Aug 15, 2018)

I used to play this symphony night and day repeatedly many years ago when I was discovering George Lloyd. Nowadays, occasionally a George Lloyd tune may pop up in my head, but I always can't remember which of his symphonies it belongs to. The other way round is also true. Pick a symphony but I can't hum the tunes from memory. However, play the music on the stereo and I can definitely sing along...

Having said that, the moment I read "Corale" in the movement list, this one movement came back to me immediately. This is probably one of his most shocking creations.

I will go along with the composer's version. I remember thinking Edward Downes' version being more convincing, but it's slower in general. Personally I prefer things faster these days.


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

Lloyd is always an interesting listen. Downes and Philharmonia via Spotify for me.


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

I'll listen to Downes here also.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

George Lloyd/BBC Philharmonic

First ever try.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

I've got the Downes version, will listen to that as well.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I'm not familiar so I'll give it a go on Spotofy


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

cougarjuno said:


> Lloyd is always an interesting listen. Downes and Philharmonia via Spotify for me.


I will listen this one also


----------



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

Ooh! Fantastic choice! I shall spin it this evening. Now, to find a suitable concerto to pair it with for the traditional evening concert programme.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Haven't heard of Lloyd but it's good to know I'm still discovering composers here after ten years. I like the sound of this one. Thanks, blues!


----------



## Joachim Raff (Jan 31, 2020)

Hurwitz gives his opinion:


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

No.12 is another good one.


----------



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

Fascinating symphony. Certainly the lightest symphony of this length (nearly an hour) I've heard, perhaps it could be seen as Lloyd's "Pastoral". The first movt. omits heavy brass and percussion, the second omits violins and violas, and the third is also lightly scored for strings, woodwinds, horns, glockenspiel, celesta and one trumpet. It's only in the fourth movement that the full orchestra is heard for the first time, and this movement presents the only real "dark" music in the entire symphony. The finale is an exhilarating thrill ride, with brass and percussion to the fore.

As far as other recommendations go, No. 7 is an absolute must-listen.


----------



## Simplicissimus (Feb 3, 2020)

Starting to listen to the Downes/Philharmonia recording on streaming, which I’m getting in “ultra-HD” (24-bit/192 kHz FLAC). I’m finding it thoroughly enjoyable.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Agree with comments above, a very enjoyable fairly easy on the ear symphony
My only criticism is that it did not really grab me to want to listen to it again straight away. 
I need to explore more of his music


----------

